#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you have any Suggestions to the best outdoor shoots?

## Medusa

Hey Folks,
Nowadays people love to make their function's outdoor shoots in a very fantastic manner. :you rock man:  Not only wedding but also puberty ceremonies, birth days even convocation functions also want outdoor locations. For the outdoor shoot, the most important part is attractive locations. Do you agree with this? Yes almost we search for the best location to our shootings.

So guys can anyone suggest be the best outdoor location that you knew. The location must be attractive and have permission to the private shootings. So let's share your ideas. :feedback please:

----------

